# And Comet makes 4....



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We adopted Comet today....he was born on October 9! The "grinches" snuck into his room to sniff his carrier and decided some hissing and growling was the way to greet the new little guy. He is now all snug in his room while vision of vension dance in his head! 

We just need to figure out a good registered name for him....


Comet!



The "3 Grinches"



Comet watching the last "Grinch" get shooed out of his new room...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

THIS IS THE BIG NEWS!!
OMG! Comet is a Cutie Pie! Hope the "Grinches" accept him quickly!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh look at that little face! :luv I can't believe he fits in that small space between the scissors (many, many scissors) and pens (? - many, many of those). 

Are Luna, Mystik and Samba now huddled outside the door to Comet's room dying of curiosity?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

look at his cute little face! And those spots!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna, Mystik, and Simba are downstairs and hissing/growling at each other...almost like they are trying to figure out which one of them to blame for this new guy! 

Comet (or Komet) is all settled in his room (what used to be Simba's bedroom). He is curled up right now taking a nap...poor little guy leaving his mommy, daddy, aunties, and siblings to come to the Meanie Grouchie Grinchy room. 

The pens and scissors...art supplies that I take to school when I know my students are working on projects (but I literally work in an old book room, so no storage room or security there).


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

What a gorgeous cat.....love the markings on him


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

striking!!!!! they are all lovely!!!!

and sprite....hahaha


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, those spots are beautiful.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, what a sweetheart!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, how lovely! A new baby! Welcome Comet! 
Hopefully the others will be excited to play before too long!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats! Comet is a cutie!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope you know. You are sending him to me as a Christmas present . Right?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

So adorable! You have quite a striking crew!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Congrats! I am super jealous of all your kitties.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is so sweet. It doesn't feel that long since the 3 Grinches were this little. Hope intros don't take too long


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks! Every time I see the "3 grinches" photo, I can just see the speech bubbles...

Simba: "Did YOU bring this little thing into MY room?"
Luna: "Nooooo, it wasn't me. I can't believe you'd blame me!"
Mystik: "Oh oh...I am going to be blamed for this one! How do I get out of it?"


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:luv he is adorable


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They are all so beautiful and seem to go together. I hope they accept him soon so he can enjoy a new family.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats on your new addition! He is adorable as are your other 3!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

How is he settling in today?


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful quad of kitties.

We have 3 cats and as much as I love cats I can't imagine having *4*.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He is in his saferoom....he comes out to play with us. Still will only eat his wet Friskies....won't touch the good grain-free wet food or the raw. I let Luna in for a quick "hello"...she growled and hissed...he raced right up to her almost like he was saying "Mommy...my mommy". Luna, the Grinch, gave him a smack on the head and a growl. He looked so sad as he backed away. He is using his litter box 100% of the time.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, poor little guy, just looking for a playmate! He'll have plenty once they all get used to have him there.  OMG you're going to be busy...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wowwie!! Another Bengal kitten! My goodness he is so cute!!

I have no idea how you have the energy, MM, but I'm sure they will all keep you on your toes! 

Do you expect your husband bond with Comet/Komet like he does with Simba?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I can honestly say that the 3 Grinches keep themselves occupied and entertained. I just get the cleaning up and feeding part....fortunately my husband is now doing a lot of the litterbox scooping and feeding part. I still do the cleaning as he isn't quite as fastidious as I am about that. I do play with the Grinches and the girls like to lay near me....Simba will cry and the plop down on my lap to nap. DH has learned that slow introductions are better and is talking of keeping Comet/Komet in isolation until we are certain he is all clear healthwise. I think he will be creating that strong bond with the new boy that he has with Simba....I have caught him in there just hanging out and playing several times today. But DH is in Simba's room fast asleep AGAIN tonight.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, what a gorgeous new baby! I hope the grinches accept him soon so he can play and bond. How about Celestial Komet for his registered name? Also, something I saw online was that most comets originate in the Kuiper belt of the galaxy, so you might be able to work that in somehow. Not sure how it's pronounced though lol.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

WOW!! Comet is beautiful!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations!  Comet is really cute--such lovely Bengal stripes! I love the photo of "The 3 Grinches", too! I'm sure they'll come around once they've had a bit of time to get used to the idea. 



Heather72754 said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous new baby! I hope the grinches accept him soon so he can play and bond. How about Celestial Komet for his registered name? Also, something I saw online was that most comets originate in the Kuiper belt of the galaxy, so you might be able to work that in somehow. Not sure how it's pronounced though lol.


Kuiper Belt is pronounced /'Kaɪpər/ Belt--the 'ui' is actually pronounced as a long 'i' sound, like the 'i' in the word 'ride'. It's named after Dutch-American astronomer Gerard Kuiper and is actually pronounced ['Kœypər] in Dutch--English doesn't have an equivalent sound to the open-mid front rounded vowel [œ], so /aɪ/ is the best we can do using English IPA... because I'm sure everyone is super interested in linguistics, pronunciation, and IPA. :roll:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I think we are going with Komet with a K to fit with all the other K's we have used instead of C's! 

All are thumbnails...click of the bigger photos if you wish...

Luna giving Komet a nose kiss (before starting the hissing/growling) 



Komet eating...he is going to have nice contrast on his spots when he gets out of his fuzzies!


Komet playing with his toys....he doesn't usually sit so still!


Komet with a basketball....gives an idea of how small he is!


Video of Mystik "greeting" Komet....with hisses and growls. At about 10 seconds in, you can hear Luna howling (she is calling again....apparently Solstice is prime time to call).


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh poof....the video link didn't work....

Mystik greeting Komet_zpsx1p444di.mp4 on Photobucket


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Your vids are so precious to watch, MM! Wow, I can sure see the size difference between Komet and Mystik. Poor Komet went hiding under the bed, though. Did he come out ok? And of course I hear Luna as you've mentioned as well. OM goodness, how in the world do you manage 4 hyper Bengals? You're amazing!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He was fine TC...the only smack he has gotten was a light thump, no claws, on the head from Luna. There is very strict supervision when one gets to visit Komet. It is hard for us to believe all the kittens were Komet's size when we got them....and Mystik is our next tiniest one. They mostly keep each other busy...it is the cleaning after them that takes time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Comet is playing it safe by going under the bed! He's a Cutie! And Mystik is Gorgeous!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, I missed the pics and the video - which I was actually able to watch, a minor miracle. 

He is soooo adorable. :luv 

And Mystik is the cutest, least scary hisser I've ever seen.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, those SPOTS!!! Congratulations MM!! You've got 4 beautiful Bengals.


----------

